# Rental Car From US to Mex



## donsabi (Oct 11, 2017)

I had planned to drive my car to Mexico but after reading the many posts here decided that I will sell my car in the US before moving.
I was wondering how does one rent a car for travel from the southern US to Ensenada without needing to return it to the US. I tried calling Enterprise Car rentals but ended up more confused than before I called. 
I assume flying is easier but I am transporting my mini schnauzer with me and I believe driving would be the best way to go. 
Comments appreciated, thanks.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Move to Mexico with your car and sell it on one of your reip back , that is what we did we both of our cars.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

donsabi said:


> I had planned to drive my car to Mexico but after reading the many posts here decided that I will sell my car in the US before moving.
> I was wondering how does one rent a car for travel from the southern US to Ensenada without needing to return it to the US. I tried calling Enterprise Car rentals but ended up more confused than before I called.
> I assume flying is easier but I am transporting my mini schnauzer with me and I believe driving would be the best way to go.
> Comments appreciated, thanks.


Not an expert here, but that would seem to me like "importation". Budget, Hertz are different from Budget de México SA, Hertz de México SA, (just guessing the names). Also when you enter as a tourist with a car, you bring it in, you take it out. It's on you. 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> Not an expert here, but that would seem to me like "importation". Budget, Hertz are different from Budget de México SA, Hertz de México SA, (just guessing the names). Also when you enter as a tourist with a car, you bring it in, you take it out. It's on you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


My plan is to drive in as a tourist with my old car, ****** plates, stay for a couple of months and return back. Get Mexican citizenship, go back either as Tourist or Mexican and then buy a car. I can get a diesel version of the 4Runner! Or buy an old junker in Mexico.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I agree with Citlali. Ensanada is really close the border, so driving back to sell the vehicle would be relatively easy. Also, a car could be very handy to have during your settling in period. 

To drive into the Baja peninsula, you don't even need an import permit, just Mexico auto insurance. Easy.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElPocho said:


> My plan is to drive in as a tourist with my old car, ****** plates, stay for a couple of months and return back. Get Mexican citizenship, go back either as Tourist or Mexican and then buy a car. I can get a diesel version of the 4Runner! Or buy an old junker in Mexico.
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Just a comment that you may not be new to you: Citizenship in Mexico requires several years of residency, two years for those with a close Mexican relative, five years as a permanent resident for others.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Just a comment that you may not be new to you: Citizenship in Mexico requires several years of residency, two years for those with a close Mexican relative, five years as a permanent resident for others.


Thank you, for the reply. when I was young, I was an ilegal alien in México. Ironically even with a Mexican mother I was not entitled to Mexican citizenship. I true Mexican style things where fixed a la chueca. 

They have since changed the law, and I can now become nationalized. All legal... They also allow dual citizenship. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

